
Let’s Build a Simple Interpreter, Part 7 - rspivak
http://ruslanspivak.com/lsbasi-part7/
======
JustSomeNobody
If people are interested in language compilers/interpreters, another route is
to look at PL/0\. There are several C implementations that are pretty easy to
grok even if you don't know C (very well).

